# Just an idea to add to your website



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Having thought it out yet, but I thought of that something could give us an extra edge, both on client acquisition and retention.

How about if you had a page on your website where you could input the color brand and code(s) used for your clients. 

Example - Kitchen - brand name - type of finish - color code

That way its there whenever they need it. You know, after a repair or for a touch up.

This would also help you out if you needed it.

How would it be setup? 

Maybe a login page with name and password that you setup and send to the client via email. Or even easier, how about just add a new page to your site with their information, without any publicly viewable linking. You then just send your client the link via email and they could see with just a click. The link is stored in their email, and could be requested if they ever lose it. The page name could be the clients street name for easy reference.

I don't know, haven't thought it through. I got too many things going on to try it out, but I do think its a nice selling point, and can come in handy for you as well. 

That's all I got for now.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I do that on my invoice.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Bender

I'm sure a lot of us do this also. And then those get misplaced, lost or thrown away.

My point was to have it filed away electronically, so that it can be found by the client themselves or even you if needed it 3 months or 3 years later.

Its more of a convenience that your offering you client. I know its not that big of deal, but it's one more thing that you tell the client. In the digital world of today, people can appreciate the fact that that they reach this info within a few clicks of the mouse.

Having their information will also mean having their attention when anything paint related comes to their minds.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I dunno, sounds cool but this would mean you would have to have the client register and stuff, then you would have to code stuff to have them only look at their info and not somebody else's. 

When ever I finish my estimating program I'm going to dive into asp.net as it's very similar to vb.net which I already have a good grasp on. Then I could do stuff like this.

Pat


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> I dunno, sounds cool but this would mean you would have to have the client register and stuff, then you would have to code stuff to have them only look at their info and not somebody else's.
> 
> When ever I finish my estimating program I'm going to dive into asp.net as it's very similar to vb.net which I already have a good grasp on. Then I could do stuff like this.
> 
> Pat


This is obviously easier for those of us that do our own web stuff.

But, that's why I was thinking just a simple page with text added to the site. The URL would not be published on your website. You then could send the client the URL so they could click and see the page. The email gets stored in their inbox. If for some reason they delete it, they could contact you and you just look for the page on your site. You could name the page with their last name or street, whatever.

This way you would not have to deal with the registration part of it.

What do you think?

I not sure if your familiar with the backend of wordpress, but this would take literally minutes to setup. I can create a page add text and publish in minutes. I have the option to set for private, so they land on the page and just enter the password I would give them. I would use something like

_last name and street name_ to make the password.

This is not something I have to setup, this is basic wordpress options available to anyone running that platform.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess it's sounds ok, just not sure how many customers would use it. They get invoices and left over paint. If they loose both then I would imagine they would be looking for new colors by now or they would need a match as theirs have faded. 

I'm clueless about wordpress so have no idea on that.

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good idea, I'd be worried about customers losing the addy and pass, forgetting it is in the email. Wordpress would do that nicely. Or even a photo sharing account like Flikr.
How about all the info on a small flashdrive? Have your logo on it?








That could get lost too though. I use a folder and leave all the info, SW has some nice ones that have a place for all the colors to be listed.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

All my customers get a Spec sheet when I finish, listing the rooms, colors, sheen, brands, formulas, etc used on that particular job. I also put a hard copy of it in their client/job folder. If they lose theirs, I have mine, and vice versa. Uploading it online and retaining that stuff seems like a hassle to me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You could have a page where you could list a job# assigned to the project with a color, make it available for all clients. You could even put pics and updates of the job, as they get older youcould archive them. If you only wanted to give clients, you could protect it with a very simple pass-code like "1111" or "paint", It's not critical info to worry if some one cracked the code. It could be a good place where future clients can see other projects, giving them ideas on theirs. 

I wouldn't want to do it cause it would be another thing to maintain. If I was going to do something like that, I would want to make sure I was committed to follow through. Just brainstorming here, back to work now.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I store everything digitally, and agree offering it for retrieval is a good idea. I don't think I will host it on my site however, and would like to provide it in an email or after I got a call. 

Always good to talk to a past client to remind them of how awesome you are.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

How about one of these?


----------



## IndianapolisPainters (Sep 2, 2011)

What needs to happen is that the paint suppliers keep this on databases that we as contractors can access via their websites. For example if Sherwin Williams had linked databases we could pull up a PO or client name and have a history of any transactions related to that customer.. including colors/formulas etc. 

Currently I have to go to the specific store that I bought the paint at to get a color from a past job.. I can't understand why they don't link the databases at the very least... even if they don't have a contractor section on their websites where we can access that info. 

Am I the only one who thinks this would be AWESOME? lol

Brad
http://www.indianapolispainters.com


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Just get customers who like your work, and talk about you in a positive light. You don't need to add a thing to your site man.

I know you are fired up about it.. just get the things on there that you would want to see.. and you will be golden.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

IndianapolisPainters said:


> What needs to happen is that the paint suppliers keep this on databases that we as contractors can access via their websites. For example if Sherwin Williams had linked databases we could pull up a PO or client name and have a history of any transactions related to that customer.. including colors/formulas etc.
> 
> Currently I have to go to the specific store that I bought the paint at to get a color from a past job.. I can't understand why they don't link the databases at the very least... even if they don't have a contractor section on their websites where we can access that info.
> 
> ...


Do you use Sherlink? It does that, across stores.


----------



## IndianapolisPainters (Sep 2, 2011)

RCP said:


> Do you use Sherlink? It does that, across stores.


No I hadn't heard of this. I'm going to have to have a talk with my paint rep 

It's strange though that the guys in the store actually have to call another store to get info.. 

Thanks for the tip btw!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Way too much additional work for me. I leave all the extra paint. For now that's good enough.


----------

